# Job wanted in the Sotogrande upto Marbella area, bar work etc



## willrowding (May 24, 2010)

Hi 

I am moving to the costa with my partner at the end of June. He already has a job and I am looking for something part time/full time pref bar/waiting work initially. Does anybody know of anywhere or is anybody employing. Im willing to get stuck into anything. We are just near Sotogrande/Guardiaro about 25min from Marbella also if anybody has any info about the area that would be great

Thanks alot for reading

Will.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly I think you're going to have to join a very long queue! Jobs are scarce, unemployment is high and most bars etc seem to only employ family and friends...... and theres a new batch of school leavers about to join that queue too, not to mention those kids looking for holiday work!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## willrowding (May 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> Sadly I think you're going to have to join a very long queue! Jobs are scarce, unemployment is high and most bars etc seem to only employ family and friends...... and theres a new batch of school leavers about to join that queue too, not to mention those kids looking for holiday work!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Somebody did say it was looking difficult at the moment, I am just looking for something to keep me occupied to be honest. Do you know of any volunteer oppourtunities or anything? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

willrowding said:


> Somebody did say it was looking difficult at the moment, I am just looking for something to keep me occupied to be honest. Do you know of any volunteer oppourtunities or anything?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I dont know of anything in that area, but I'll bet there is some. Donkeys and animal welfare places may well be a good place to look. Theres a fair few of those dotted around Spain. I know theres a cancer charity shop in a town near to me, it would be too far away for you, but maybe there's something similar down there??!!

I guess you need to get here and have a good look around! Maybe when your partner gets "in" with his/her job, he/she could ask around? The Spanish (and expats) tend to employ family and friends???????!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## willrowding (May 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know of anything in that area, but I'll bet there is some. Donkeys and animal welfare places may well be a good place to look. Theres a fair few of those dotted around Spain. I know theres a cancer charity shop in a town near to me, it would be too far away for you, but maybe there's something similar down there??!!
> 
> I guess you need to get here and have a good look around! Maybe when your partner gets "in" with his/her job, he could ask around? The Spanish (and expats) tend to employ family and friends???????!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thats interesting actually. I mean at first im not bothered about doing to much as Im going to treat the first few weeks as a holiday anyway but eventually it would be good to have something to stop be sunbathing and shopping all day!!! Are you in a large expat community or fairly rural? I think theres a fair few expats where we will be so looks like I will have to do abit of networking to get me that little job.

Thanks for your replies

Willx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

willrowding said:


> Thats interesting actually. I mean at first im not bothered about doing to much as Im going to treat the first few weeks as a holiday anyway but eventually it would be good to have something to stop be sunbathing and shopping all day!!! Are you in a large expat community or fairly rural? I think theres a fair few expats where we will be so looks like I will have to do abit of networking to get me that little job.
> 
> Thanks for your replies
> 
> Willx



I'm "out in the sticks" but I drive so I can get out and about and be where I want to be. Some expat communities are fine and can be fun, others can be a little bit too...er..... British??!!?! 

Sunbathing and shopping all day can get boring (I never thought I'd say that LOL!!!) But certainly for the first few weeks, yes, do just that and network - you never know!???? I assume if your partners working, you'll be the one stuck with the housework, cooking, cleaning etc anyway, so thats something to keep you occupied LOL!

Jo xxx


----------



## willrowding (May 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm "out in the sticks" but I drive so I can get out and about and be where I want to be. Some expat communities are fine and can be fun, others can be a little bit too...er..... British??!!?!
> 
> Sunbathing and shopping all day can get boring (I never thought I'd say that LOL!!!) But certainly for the first few weeks, yes, do just that and network - you never know!???? I assume if your partners working, you'll be the one stuck with the housework, cooking, cleaning etc anyway, so thats something to keep you occupied LOL!
> 
> Jo xxx


Housework, cooking and cleaning yes thats will be something I will have to get used too as he does it all at the moment!!! I'm also looking for a mo-ped, he gets a car with his job but I want/need something to zip around on. Do you know of anywhere, I was thinking Malaga might be the best place to look as its bigger. 

Thanks for the replies.

Will x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've moved your post into the main Spanish section as there maybe one or two here who know about getting mopeds and the pros and cons!!!!???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## willrowding (May 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've moved your post into the main Spanish section as there maybe one or two here who know about getting mopeds and the pros and cons!!!!????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi willrowding!
I was just wondering if you could tell what your partner will be working in and how he got the job, ie applied in the UK or was here already. I ask because we're always telling people how difficult it is to get a job, and it's good to hear of someone who has a job to go to.


----------



## yanica (Jun 28, 2010)

hey everyone if you are interested in the voluntary jobs in spain, I advise workaway or helpexchange. Highly recommended. I am volunteer in Spain since January and I cannot complain at all. Good luck.


----------

